# Mass Effect 3: Die Sex-Szenen des männlichen Shepard - Vier Frauen, zwei Männer



## SebastianThoeing (13. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Die Sex-Szenen des männlichen Shepard - Vier Frauen, zwei Männer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Die Sex-Szenen des männlichen Shepard - Vier Frauen, zwei Männer


----------



## pkroos (13. März 2012)

also beim 2ten mal durchspielen mach ich mich definitiv mal an cortez ran


----------



## Mothman (13. März 2012)

Ich finde das diskriminierend, dass kein Gruppensex möglich ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde das diskriminierend, dass kein Gruppensex möglich ist.


 
Wie eine Lovestory zwischen einem Hanar und Shepard wohl aussehen würde...?


----------



## rowoss (13. März 2012)

Warum mal nicht FemShep mit nen Hanar und seinen Tentakeln?


----------



## Enisra (13. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie eine Lovestory zwischen einem Hanar und Shepard wohl aussehen würde...?


 
ich würde sagen wie ein Cosplay-Tentakel-Mashup-Porn aus Japan
wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Shepard auch eine Schulmädchenuniform trägt und/oder das nicht irgendwer schon gemacht hat


----------



## nuuub (13. März 2012)

So langsam übertreibt die Welt mit diesem "Diskriminierungs-mist"

Shep hat die Wahl zwischen 4 Frauen und "nur" 2 Männern? Das ist doch Diskriminierung !!!

Es muss 50 / 50 sein!!!

Gesetzliche Frauenquote auf dem Weg, vollkommen egal ob es fähigere gibt, die Quote muss eingehalten werden...

Und als nächstes? Wird in 20 Jahren eine "Homosexuellen Quote" bei der Polizei und Bundeswehr eingeführt?
Schließlich kann man es einem Homosexuellen nicht zumuten ständig mit einem Hetero streife zu fahren oder nachts in einem Alarmposten zu liegen...

Vieleicht bin ich auch einfach zu alt um es zu verstehen.

Bei Skyrim hab ich es für einen schlechten Scherz gehalten dass man andere Männer heiraten kann, bei Mass Effect geht es weiter, und die Zukunft wird wohl auch nicht viel besser.

Im Jahr 2020 wird im "Duke Nukem - Revange" unsere "Macho Held" einen männlichen Chippendale auf dem schoß sitzen haben und einem anderem Tänzer wird er 1 $ scheine in den knappen Tanga stecken... Den Aliens in den Arsch treten in einem rosa tütü...


----------



## Tomrok (13. März 2012)

Jetzt wissen wir also was der männliche Shepard so alles machen darf. Aber wie sieht es bei der weiblichen Shepard aus? Darf die auch Beziehungen haben und wenn ja, mit wem? Habt Ihr dazu auch einen Videoclip?


----------



## LostHero (13. März 2012)

Was isn mit der Reporterin und der "neuen Kelly"? Ich meine in den Dialogen die Option gehabt zu haben die auch "zum Bleiben" in der Kabine zu überreden, habe diese aber nicht gewählt da ich Liara treu geblieben bin.
Oder lassen sich die beiden Nebencharaktere nicht "daten"?


----------



## Dosentier (13. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Was isn mit der Reporterin und der "neuen Kelly"? Ich meine in den Dialogen die Option gehabt zu haben die auch "zum Bleiben" in der Kabine zu überreden, habe diese aber nicht gewählt da ich Liara treu geblieben bin.
> Oder lassen sich die beiden Nebencharaktere nicht "daten"?


 
Hab die Option damals leider auch nicht gewählt aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die beiden Frauen dann dankend ablehnen.


----------



## LostHero (13. März 2012)

Also die Reporterin zwingt sich einem aber auf. Sie sagt nach dem zweiten (?) Interview was von wegen "sie hätte nun gern was hartes in ihrer Mitte" (kein scherz) hab den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr, aber die Anspielung ist mehr als deutlich.
Und in dem Interview davor deutet sie auch an, dass sie gern bleiben würde. Daher bin ich mir fast sicher, dass das ähnlich wie Kelly in Teil 2 so "kurzromanzen" sein könnten/müssten.

Allerdings reicht nach dem ersten Durchlauf meine Motivation nicht für nen 2ten run aus. Nicht so lang Bioware nicht das Ende komplett umkrempelt (was wohl nie passieren wird).


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde sagen wie ein Cosplay-Tentakel-Mashup-Porn aus Japan
> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Shepard auch eine Schulmädchenuniform trägt und/oder das nicht irgendwer schon gemacht hat


Klingt ja sehr...eh...reizvoll 



LostHero schrieb:


> Was isn mit der Reporterin und der "neuen Kelly"? Ich meine in den Dialogen die Option gehabt zu haben die auch "zum Bleiben" in der Kabine zu überreden, habe diese aber nicht gewählt da ich Liara treu geblieben bin.
> Oder lassen sich die beiden Nebencharaktere nicht "daten"?



Die "neue Kelly" kann man daten. Auch als FemShep. Hab ich schon gemacht.


----------



## saubermann666 (13. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde sagen wie ein Cosplay-Tentakel-Mashup-Porn aus Japan
> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob Shepard auch eine Schulmädchenuniform trägt und/oder das nicht irgendwer schon gemacht hat


 
Yay!


----------



## hifumi (14. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Allerdings reicht nach dem ersten Durchlauf meine Motivation nicht für nen 2ten run aus. Nicht so lang Bioware nicht das Ende komplett umkrempelt (was wohl nie passieren wird).


 
Warts mal ab, es kommt bestimmt noch ein Story DLC für 10-20 Euro.  Den könnt sich dann ja keiner entgehn lassen.


----------



## LostHero (14. März 2012)

Ja bla, die Kohle, die ich für DLCs "geplant" hatte, hab ich mittlerweile an die childs play action gespendet. EA/Bioware sieht von mir kein Geld mehr so lang die das Ende nicht fixen und ich weiß, dass ich mit der Meinung/Einstellung bei weitem nicht allein bin. (wer von der RetakeME3 bewegung noch nix gehört hat sollte evtl einen blick ins Bioware forum riskieren, es lohnt sich ).


----------



## hifumi (14. März 2012)

Oha, RetakeME3?
Da kann Bioware ja mal beweisen wie sehr sie wirklich auf die Fans hören. Gehört ja schliesslich zu ihren Standardsprüchen, die Masche.


----------



## Mhaire (14. März 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr...eh...reizvoll
> 
> 
> 
> Die "neue Kelly" kann man daten. Auch als FemShep. Hab ich schon gemacht.


 

Die neue Kelly alias Traynor steht auch offenbar nur auf Frauen. Mit MaleShep hab ich die noch nicht rumgekriegt...


----------



## DrProof (14. März 2012)

Bioware Entwicklerplan:
1. Kann ich gut oder böse sein? *checked*
2. Kann ich mit meiner Crew reden? *checked*
3. Kann ich mit meiner Crew sex haben? *checked*
4. Kann ich mit einer abgespaceten Außerirdischen schlafen? *checked*

Kommentar vom Entwickler:
"Wir haben uns ein tolles Spiel und tolle Wendungen ausgedacht und sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis."


----------



## CyrionXS (15. März 2012)

Kann man die Charaktere lieb gewinnen? [ ]
Wirft das Spiel fragen zu unserer Existenz auf? [ ]
Hat es intelligente Dialoge [ ]
Hat es Humor...drama?  [ ]
Haben wir eine Story erschaffen, die so gut verwoben ist, dass auf einmal seit Teil eins alles einen anderen Blickwinkel ergeben kann?
Müssen die Spieler ihr Hirn aktivieren? [ ]

Setz deine Kreuzchen selber.

(Hinweis, beim letzten Kreuzchen gibt es kein falsch oder richtig. Hier kommt es ganz auf den Spieler an  )

DrProofs plan:
Einfach mal wegen langeweile rumtrollen *checked*


----------



## Litusail (15. März 2012)

Mhaire schrieb:


> Die neue Kelly alias Traynor steht auch offenbar nur auf Frauen. Mit MaleShep hab ich die noch nicht rumgekriegt...



Jup, die steht nur auf Frauen. Hab versucht die beim Schachspielen rumzubekommen, hat nicht geklappt. Mit dem Kommentar "Haben sie bemerkt wie ich auf die Stimme von EDI reagiert habe?" Usw. 

Diana Allers, sollte man doch auch rumbekommen können oder?

* Edit* Hat sich erledigt.


----------

